# Olympia Kur Thread



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Am most upset not to be there *grumble grumble about silly PGCE* so am on here and expect you lot to keep me amused!

To start the ball rolling, link to bbc red button: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/16132157

Link to running order: http://eventcontent.hippoonline.de/752/sta_erg/02_D_staDEU.htm?style=hippo 

Enjoy!


----------



## teapot (18 December 2012)

I should be doing work too but alas...


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2012)

The housework rate slows to glacial in the GS hacienda .


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Teehee, I have a rather large amount of lessons I should be planning and essays I should be writing...shucks!


----------



## undertheweather (18 December 2012)

I love how pleased Hannah Biggs was with her horse


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

I am settled in and am about to tell the boyfriend he needs to cook because I won't be moving 

Enjoyed that round


----------



## WandaMare (18 December 2012)

Thanks for posting the links, I was struggling to find the running order on google....can schedule my evening now


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

WandaBells said:



			Thanks for posting the links, I was struggling to find the running order on google....can schedule my evening now 

Click to expand...

No problemo


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Nice two time changes from this horse   and not a bad pirouette either!

Fabulous one times as well!


----------



## Laafet (18 December 2012)

Was not wowed with Pro Set until those one times on the circle - wow!


----------



## Kadastorm (18 December 2012)

Really liked hannah and her horse


----------



## undertheweather (18 December 2012)

Pro Set's test got better throughout!


----------



## Tr0uble (18 December 2012)

Yeah nice horse, but that rider is just wobbley!!


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

undertheweather said:



			Pro Set's test got better throughout!
		
Click to expand...

agreed!


----------



## WildRider (18 December 2012)

Loving Pro Set's circular one times!! Not a big fan of bling browbands in general, but I do love his - I wonder what Rocky would think if I put him in one... *muses*


----------



## undertheweather (18 December 2012)

Does anyone know if Simon Missiaen is single ?


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

I like this horse


----------



## gingerarab (18 December 2012)

Vallin, you have made my night posting that link   Thank you  (and thank you from my non horsey mother who no longer has to sit through it  )


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

undertheweather said:



			Does anyone know if Simon Missiaen is single ?  

Click to expand...

Just think, if you we're there you could have thrown your knickers at him


----------



## undertheweather (18 December 2012)

Heck, he could have had any item of clothing he wanted!  
He's a fabulous rider


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

Poor Lillian, AWFUL Photo!


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Pasoa's ears are brill


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

I <3 floppy eared horses


----------



## WildRider (18 December 2012)

Doesn't Pasoa look gorgeous?!?!


----------



## undertheweather (18 December 2012)

Are they pressure scars on Pasoa's leg(s)?


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

undertheweather said:



			Are they pressure scars on Pasoa's leg(s)?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, saliva


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

Looks bouncy! Think I'd get sea sick riding her 
I do love her floppy ears though


----------



## undertheweather (18 December 2012)

Unfortunate slobber! 
Thought it was a bit odd only on one leg!


----------



## kirstys 1 (18 December 2012)

I like this horse!


----------



## Kadastorm (18 December 2012)

Pasoa is beautiful!! Loving her, she has a beautiful face <3


----------



## WildRider (18 December 2012)

I missed the announcement, what music is she using??

Also, she must be gutted about that line, poor girl!


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Gorgeous  such a lovely head


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2012)

She's divine


----------



## caramel (18 December 2012)

I like this one! Especially Pasoa's floppy ears and bouncy bouncyness!! Nice to see how relaxed she is


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

That extended trot 

Ets: that face is amazement not horror!


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Anyone fancy buying me this horse? I think I'm in love 

Fantastic work from NC


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

I loved that  that piaffe was beautiful


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Loved that mare and her floppy ears 

This one not so keen though looks very contracted and tight in the neck, i wonder why


----------



## Potato! (18 December 2012)

I was just thinking that


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Looked very tight in the changes


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Oooh mike just said what everyone thought re parzival at the olympics, good for him


----------



## WildRider (18 December 2012)

Definitely tight in the neck, that horse looked awful right at the end the neck was so tense. :/


----------



## Abbeygale (18 December 2012)

Lol. Commentators trying to discuss "tension in the neck and mouth" re the Dutch rider without mentioning the Rollkur word lol


----------



## WildRider (18 December 2012)

Natwood, I wish I could like your post!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

............and just undid it completely by saying the horse looked strong! at least the other commentator (cant think of her name) put him right, even non horsey bf just piped up and said why does one of them say one thing then the other something completely contradicts it, lol


----------



## Laafet (18 December 2012)

Is it me or does this black horse move very close behind? A big horse with lots of leg but I am not so keen on the overall picture. A well executed test but something does not sit right with me.


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

Really not enjoying the Dutch tests.


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Wasn't really impressed until that pirouette


----------



## Hedwards (18 December 2012)

Not been overly impressed by anyone yet, but think Toots' test was the best musically... However agree the Dutch tests aren't great otherwise...


----------



## carthorse (18 December 2012)

Think its Judy Harvey


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

No cant say ive been keen on any of them so far. So glad the judges score reflected that dutch horses horrible way of going, maybe theyre finally seeing sense after the controversy of some of the scoring at the olympics


----------



## dressage_diva (18 December 2012)

hohohedwards said:



			Not been overly impressed by anyone yet, but think Toots' test was the best musically... However agree the Dutch tests aren't great otherwise...
		
Click to expand...

Agree - I'm sure the standard has been better previously (obviously excluding Charlotte and Carl to come).


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Quick Q: can the riders change the test mid-test or do they have to say what moves they're going to do when before the test and then stick to it? Like a gymnast iyswim


ETS I likes Passoa


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

I thought Nicki crisp did a good test and loved her music. 

This Australian is bizarre... Looks above the bit half the time. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

carthorse said:



			Think its Judy Harvey
		
Click to expand...

Ahh that would explain it, she's brilliant and always talks a lot of sense 

Am liking this one a bit more, above the bit half the time but got a nice extension on him


----------



## Potato! (18 December 2012)

That saddle looks to be tipping her forwards


----------



## Hedwards (18 December 2012)

I think they can as lib Vallin... Or at least you can in the much lower levels, you just have to make sure you do the compulsory movements


----------



## Laafet (18 December 2012)

IIRC then they can do what they want as long as they do all the compulsory movements and it needs to fit the music too!


----------



## teapot (18 December 2012)

Carl next


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

Have decided I prefer slightly above the bit to painfully cranked in behind the vertical as seen by the Dutch...


----------



## Abbeygale (18 December 2012)

Oh dammit... Should have gone to do horses late nights already. Don't want to miss any of the rest


----------



## Bearskin (18 December 2012)

Who are the judges at B and E?  

Love Nicky Crisp's horse.  Toots very talented but reminded me too much of Parzival in his way of going.


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Laafet said:



			IIRC then they can do what they want as long as they do all the compulsory movements and it needs to fit the music too!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers  That's what the commentary seemed to be suggesting but I wasn't sure


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Let's see what Uti can offer us


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

breathtaking


----------



## Saxon (18 December 2012)

What is the music for his extended trot?


----------



## carthorse (18 December 2012)

Thank God the commentators have shut up


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Just beautiful isn't it  makes me a bit emotional


----------



## Hedwards (18 December 2012)

He's just another level to all the other competitors so far...


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Is it just me that is a bit underwhelmed? (excluding the changes which were fab) There just doesn't seem to be as much of a spark...


----------



## Bright_Spark (18 December 2012)

Blimey, never heard MT so quiet for so long.

Carl and Uti, we salute you


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2012)

Beauiful and sad .


----------



## alwaysbroke (18 December 2012)

Beautiful to watch


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

I think the dutch could learn something from watching that, just in another league completely


----------



## KatB (18 December 2012)

Awesome, so so sad its the last time we'll see them together


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

I definately wasn't underwhelmed  it felt easy where others have felt laboured and it was a better test than he did at the Olympics. It was just lovely


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2012)

Totally agree Natwood, pure harmony!


----------



## WandaMare (18 December 2012)

Wow that was amazing, gave me goosebumps! Really pleased for Carl


----------



## Javabb94 (18 December 2012)

WOW I was really hoping he would use the same music! That extended trot and that music is incredible - quite emotional actually!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

is uti sold now then?


----------



## dressage_diva (18 December 2012)

Lovely test by Carl as expected  Definitely in a different league to others - such harmony and horse looked a lot more relaxed than many of the others.

Looking forward to seeing Michael's test too  I think he has a very bright future ahead of him (can't wait until Farouche is a little bit older!)


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Am liking michael's test alot, nice fun music too


----------



## Wilbur_Force (18 December 2012)

Michael is a lovely young man. He loaded my naughty William on to the horsebox for me the last time I was at Swallowfield


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Defo Rio contenders this pair


----------



## dollymix (18 December 2012)

Lovely test (I have a soft spot for big grey mares!!) can't wait til farouche is at this level


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

Did Michael make a mistake in the 2x changes?? Judy Harvey adament that he did but I didn't see it? 

Great test though, great music.

Go Carl!!!!!


----------



## DuckToller (18 December 2012)

kirstie said:



			Did Michael make a mistake in the 2x changes?? Judy Harvey adament that he did but I didn't see it? 

Great test though, great music.

Go Carl!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just what I thought - didn't spot it either!  Are we missing something or did she have a different angle and mistake the mare's big movement?


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

Isobel's horse has a really jerky front leg action, not a fan


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2012)

Not keen on this one it doesn't have the same level of relaxation as Carl!


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

I think she didn't realise he was on a circle at first and made an error and didn't want to go back on herself.


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			Just what I thought - didn't spot it either!  Are we missing something or did she have a different angle and mistake the mare's big movement?
		
Click to expand...

he put in an extra step and was also swinging a lot from side to side rather than staying straight in the changes


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			Just what I thought - didn't spot it either!  Are we missing something or did she have a different angle and mistake the mare's big movement?
		
Click to expand...

Yep on the circle he went disunited briefly, lost the rythm then got it back again. 

This one has seriously weird legs in its piaffe/ passage especially, and doesnt come through nearly enough with his hind legs either


----------



## Silmarillion (18 December 2012)

I saw Michael miss behind in the twos.

I've lost interest in Isabelle's test - just nowhere as light and fluid as Carl's.


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Will Charlotte use the Olympic music ?


----------



## bexj (18 December 2012)

I loved Michaels test, very fluid.  Isabel's however I though was almost mechanical, no spark, no flair...


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Edwards horse could be incredible but he just looks like he's about to explode all the time, certainly wouldnt fancy sitting on it myself!


----------



## Potato! (18 December 2012)

My non horsey OH just said that horse is doing strange things with his legs


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2012)

I'm really not keen in Edwards horses hind leg!


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

Absolutely electric! I thought he was going to explode at the beginning. 

Beautifully ridden.


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Is this the same horse he had at the olympics? It looks completely different


----------



## dollymix (18 December 2012)

Edwards horse really is lovely.. So much potential! He is a fab rider


----------



## dressage_diva (18 December 2012)

robthecob said:



			Is this the same horse he had at the olympics? It looks completely different
		
Click to expand...

I think he rode Sister De Jeu at the Olympics?


----------



## Kadastorm (18 December 2012)

Edwards horse is a stunner, shame about the explosions because i think he could be amazing.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2012)

Give this horse a year and it will be awesome.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (18 December 2012)

Ridden very sympathetically I think by Edward Gal


----------



## Silmarillion (18 December 2012)

I love Edward's horse, and think he rode very tactfully. That's going to be an incredible horse with a bit more experience and a bit (lot!) more settling!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

robthecob said:



			Is this the same horse he had at the olympics? It looks completely different
		
Click to expand...

Yep i think he's filled out a bit since then, just as mad though


----------



## dressage_diva (18 December 2012)

Cannot believe Isabel went ahead of Carl


----------



## Silmarillion (18 December 2012)

WHY has Isabelle gone above Carl???!!!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooo, seriously


----------



## Potato! (18 December 2012)

Where the judges watching a different test?!


----------



## bexj (18 December 2012)

Go on Charlotte!


----------



## vicky86 (18 December 2012)

Do not agree with that score!!! Carl's looked so much better.


----------



## BlairandAzria (18 December 2012)

whoo go Charlotte!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2012)

Is the judge at B German?


----------



## christine48 (18 December 2012)

Can't believe that!


----------



## christine48 (18 December 2012)

Ooh hope he can hold it together


----------



## muffinino (18 December 2012)

Ridiculous that Werth has gone to number one, well peeved now


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Blueberry looks like is eyes are on stalks!


----------



## KatB (18 December 2012)

Odd judging there...surprise surprise, the German judge gives Isabell a stupidly high mark...


----------



## christine48 (18 December 2012)

Judge at B must be German, will be interesting to see what mark they give Charlotte


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

That was just all a little bit more tense than London


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

Judging is a complete joke. No way was Isabel's test better than Carl's.


----------



## dollymix (18 December 2012)

Agree kirstie.... Carl's was much better!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2012)

I thought the judging was supposed to be non biased!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

robthecob said:



			That was just all a little bit more tense than London 

Click to expand...

Got much better towards the end though, and at least didnt have that blip on the final centre line like in london


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			I thought the judging was supposed to be non biased!
		
Click to expand...

The joys of dressage


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			I thought the judging was supposed to be non biased!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe its the only way the germans think they can beat us


----------



## lyndsayberesford (18 December 2012)

87.975 for Charlotte


----------



## sunleychops (18 December 2012)

Wow 87.975


----------



## Super_Kat (18 December 2012)

chrisritch said:



			Wow 87.975
		
Click to expand...

Really?!


----------



## 3Beasties (18 December 2012)

Scores seem all over the place tonight!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 December 2012)

Well if that's the only way they can beat us - what's the point


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Scores seem all over the place tonight!
		
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

I like the whole picture of this   is tail swishing seen as any resistance?


----------



## Goldenstar (18 December 2012)

I like this one !


----------



## 3Beasties (18 December 2012)

As much that I am pleased about Charlotte 'potentially' winning I'm not sure that that test deserved the score it got, he was clearly tense and made a few mistakes.


----------



## Potato! (18 December 2012)

I like this


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

lovely to watch very entertaining!


----------



## Hedwards (18 December 2012)

I love the musicality of this test, obviously there are some mistakes, but I quite like it...


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (18 December 2012)

3Beasties said:



			As much that I am pleased about Charlotte 'potentially' winning I'm not sure that that test deserved the score it got, he was clearly tense and made a few mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

Can see your point, isabellas score aside i dont think there was a 10% difference in standard between hers and carls test, they both had a little blip at the beginning but overall carls was much more relaxed and fluid throughout


----------



## Silmarillion (18 December 2012)

I really loved the last one.

I don't think either Isabel or Charlotte deserved their scores


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (18 December 2012)

Not sure if it makes me unpatriotic but the last test was my favourite.  Dont know how technically correct it was but it was the most entertaining and fun.  Loved the extended trot.


----------



## teapot (18 December 2012)

Reindeer horse


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

Pinkwellies2 said:



			Not sure if it makes me unpatriotic but the last test was my favourite.  Dont know how technically correct it was but it was the most entertaining and fun.  Loved the extended trot.
		
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed it aswell, beautiful choreography


----------



## dressage_diva (18 December 2012)

Christmas Treepot said:



			Reindeer horse 

Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

I agree I thought Carl's test was the nicest to watch but I guess you have to think they are marking on difficulty too


----------



## mil1212 (18 December 2012)

Pinkwellies2 said:



			Not sure if it makes me unpatriotic but the last test was my favourite.  Dont know how technically correct it was but it was the most entertaining and fun.  Loved the extended trot.
		
Click to expand...

I think exactly the same, loved the music and the interpretation, think she deserved better marks really. Thoroughly enjoyed it, worth staying up for


----------



## robthecob (18 December 2012)

Lol Laura


----------



## vallin (18 December 2012)

giggles at LB


----------



## vicky86 (18 December 2012)

Is there a link to the scores?


----------



## Silmarillion (18 December 2012)

Only 76% for the last? Who stole the jugdes' glasses for the last handful?

I know I'm not a judge, but as a spectator I'm disappointed in the scoring. Though I'm glad I got to see some fab dressage tonight


----------



## dressage_diva (18 December 2012)

Grrrr why didn't the BBC let us watch the awards presentation!


----------



## alainax (18 December 2012)

anyone else got lag? I only got to hear to who was place 6th...

not fair 

WTF crappy football


----------



## Feisty Mare (18 December 2012)

Why can't we see the prize giving!? Annoying I would liked  to have watched it.


----------



## 3Beasties (18 December 2012)

dressage_diva said:



			Grrrr why didn't the BBC let us watch the awards presentation!
		
Click to expand...

It's so annoying when they do that, it's not as if they need to get off air for another program to start!


----------



## kirstie (18 December 2012)

I enjoyed the dressage but agree the judging was hit and miss. 

Charlottes test was good but there were mistakes when tension crept in...


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (18 December 2012)

Grr, why does sodding football have to take precedent over everything?!


----------



## dollymix (18 December 2012)

Why did BBC cut before the prize giving??? Very annoying!!


----------



## LouisCat (18 December 2012)

I feel Carl's test deserved more than he got, he looked so much better than his Olympic test. Charlotte's test did have quite a few mistakes in it, she knew that. You could tell by the look on her face at the end, a slightly wry smile...That's dressage for you!


----------



## horsedances (19 December 2012)

dollymix said:



			Why did BBC cut before the prize giving??? Very annoying!!
		
Click to expand...

Here is your prize giving : Enjoy :  http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=190&t=6158


----------



## lyndsayberesford (19 December 2012)

i think it should have been a win for Carl and Uti, and the last horse (denmark) should have been 2nd and Charlotte 3rd.

Carls test was breathtaking and so cool and calm. The last lady was brilliant, loved her music! Charlotte and Valegro were still fantastic but not a patch on their Olympic Kur and Valegro was very tense at the beginning too


----------



## sywell (19 December 2012)

We sat and watched nothing during the interval no crowd shots or the warm up and what happened to the prize giving. Commentators seemed to know nothing about the horses a few comments like Dimaggio is Delphi's sire and the sire of Farouche's dam when I saw Sandra is it a Sandro hit?. Weltzin is a Hanoverian stallion. Dimaggio was first licensed by the British Hanoverian Society When are they going to wake up you always hear the breeding details at continental shows.


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2012)

I was flying back from Greece last night so missed the whole lot  Does anyone know if I can watch it online somewhere?

Thank you


----------



## humblepie (19 December 2012)

Thank you for the link to the prize giving.


----------



## Daffodil (19 December 2012)

And thank you for the link from me.


----------



## jenbleep (19 December 2012)

I watched this with my non horsey OH last night - he had it on the TV for me when I got in! <3 Love him!

- Carl's test was beautiful; so calm and elegant, and a delight to watch - I would have thought a higher mark for him
- Not good with the names but the woman who followed him on the bay, I can't tell why she got a higher mark? Sure it was a good test but it wasn't as settled and calm at Uti
 - As much as I love Charlotte and Valegro, I thought 89% was quite high? I thought more like 82% (but then what do I know, I'm not a judge! Although learning more since the Olympics!  ) 
- I loved the big gangly grey (Michael Eilberg?) and the horse Edward Gal was riding (said I was crap with names, don't shoot me!) I thought his horse will be a star when he's matured a bit and he was so sympathetically ridden! 

I also cannot believe that my OH watched it with me and *enjoyed* it! He even commented on a few moves which the commentary agreed with, he was so proud of himself


----------



## BBH (19 December 2012)

Carl's test gives me goosebumps, he is the consummate professional and a joy to watch. I always feel the horse is is safe hands with Carl no matter what happens.

Last test was fabulous entertainment for a non dressage fan not interested in the minutiae of tchnical detail.

Charlotte is fabulous and although she won I'm not sure she deserved too given the mistakes and tension.

The horse of the future for me was Edward Gal. When that come good I doubt it will be beatable, displayed flashes of brilliance.

The  moment for me was when MT sounded like he said ' the late' Anky Van Grunsven.............  

Another who would have loved to have seen the prize giving.

Did anyone else notice Charlotte got a mention on the BBC sports section today. Can't ever remember dressage being talked of before prime time. The tide is turning.


----------



## ajb123 (19 December 2012)

Another one who thought Carl was robbed!  Breathtaking riding with such fluidity and harmony between horse & rider - what did the judges see that I didn't?  I do love Charlotte and Blueberry but have seen them go better than they did last night - but full marks for even turning up as she had bronchitis!!  I agree about Edward Gal and Glock whatever his name is!  That horse looked so hot!  EG was so quiet with him - most riders would have been bolted with out of the arena I suspect!


----------



## typekitty (19 December 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought Charlotte scored too high. I missed the last test but Carl's certainly stood out to me as the best of the night.


----------



## Polotash (19 December 2012)

lex2501 said:



			I was flying back from Greece last night so missed the whole lot  Does anyone know if I can watch it online somewhere?

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

I was on the ferry back from France with work!

PLEASE does anyone know if we can watch it online, I checked the BBC red button but it says the live feed has ended :0(


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2012)

Polotash said:



			I was on the ferry back from France with work!

PLEASE does anyone know if we can watch it online, I checked the BBC red button but it says the live feed has ended :0(
		
Click to expand...

Bloody work! such an inconvenience hey! 

All I have been able to find so far has been part of Charlotte's test here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/20778349

Fingers crossed Horse and Country TV show coverage in a couple of weeks!

Let me know if you find anything in the meantime though


----------



## Polotash (19 December 2012)

lex2501 said:



			Bloody work! such an inconvenience hey! 

All I have been able to find so far has been part of Charlotte's test here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/equestrian/20778349

Fingers crossed Horse and Country TV show coverage in a couple of weeks!

Let me know if you find anything in the meantime though 

Click to expand...

I know, why do we do it? Oh yeah, cos it pays for the horses, dammit!

Yes all I could find was Charlottes :0(

Off to look for Carls on YouTube....


----------



## Caol Ila (19 December 2012)

I missed it.   If anyone finds any videos, let us know.  My searches are only turning up last year's.


----------



## Jazz1 (19 December 2012)

Well enjoyed watching it last night - makes a change to have dressage to watch in an evening!
My thoughts were:
Loved the star wars music one of the earlier horses had
It was lovely to see Nikki Crisp on tv after growing up with her in the same pony club & village - amazing horse
All the dutch horses seemed to have the tight neck/rigid head carriage - what a surprise! Loved how the commentators were trying to discuss it without mentioned rollkur
I wished the lady on the horse with 1 eye would just breath & slow down a bit, her test looked so hurrid
Carls test was lovely despite an odd glitch - he sits so lovely - what a rider
Isobells test rather bored me - didnt seem very flowing, everyone elses i was gripped into watching whereas hers i was half watching in a daze! Didnt like the leg action either, far to jerky & irregular, extended trot was all front & no rear too - shouldnt have beaten Carl.
Michael Eilberg did really well, such a lovely mare & great for the future
Edward Gal - I find it hard to feel for him when his horse nearly explodes when you think its the rollkur thats probably made him like it in the 1st place
Charlotte - so nice to see a relaxed rider & happy relaxed horse - yes ok he was a bit tense to start with but even so - just shows the difference between him & the dutch

roll on the rest of the week - have warned other half about the coverage of all the afternoon action on sunday i believe - cannot wait
& it all means its CHRISTMAS soon - Olympia is so magical


----------



## Polotash (19 December 2012)

Carl and Uti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI6PBchETiM


----------



## lex2501 (19 December 2012)

Polotash said:



			Carl and Uti
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI6PBchETiM

Click to expand...

Absolutely stunning. For me this was better then Charlotte's test. The softness is just beautiful!


----------



## lar (19 December 2012)

BBH said:



			Did anyone else notice Charlotte got a mention on the BBC sports section today. Can't ever remember dressage being talked of before prime time. The tide is turning.
		
Click to expand...

Not just a mention it was lead item on the early bulletins on 5 live!

Re Carl - if you looked at the breakdown of marks Steven Clarke was quite harsh on him (76 % iirc) whereas the German judge was VERY generous to Isabell and I think that's what swung it as the final mark was quite close I think.  I do agree that Isabell's test didn't appear to have anywhere near the harmony and fluency of uthopia's test which despite a couple of minor errors was a joy to watch.

Charlotte did a fabulous job getting Valegro settled - he was clearly very tense at the start hence a couple of errors but the quality of the good work looked so high they deserved to win (not surprising he was tense given he's not been out competing since the Olympics and then to go into the pressure cooker that is the Olympia arena with the crowd in touching distance)

My favourite Tuckerism last night was re Valegro being up for sale - along the lines of "So if anyone out there wants to buy him or if you know anyone who does please get in touch with British Dressage..."!  
Oh yes I know of lots of people with the odd six million quid lying around the house who might want to buy the purty dancing pony!


----------



## Bright_Spark (19 December 2012)

BBH said:



			Did anyone else notice Charlotte got a mention on the BBC sports section today. Can't ever remember dressage being talked of before prime time. The tide is turning.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday morning I had quite a shock when Charlotte was mentioned breaking the world record for the GP on BBC Radio Surrey's news.

I have to admit I thought Carl's test was better than Charlotte's as Valegro was quite tense to start, also loved Pesoa and Half Moon Delphi.


----------



## horsedances (19 December 2012)

All videos are on http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3

for example : Charlotte and Valegro

http://www.topdressage.tv/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=190&t=6161


----------



## Maesfen (19 December 2012)

That says you have to be a member and be introduced by a different member when registering to see those others but I can see Charlotte's from your link, thanks.


----------



## oldvic (19 December 2012)

I think Tucker was referring to the fact that they are going to try to syndicate Valegro so Charlotte can keep the ride. I believe they are going to give it a month to see if there is enough of a response.
Carl's riding was supreme. Utopia doesn't always look easy in the contact but Carl didn't really give him a chance to drop it. His piaffe looks fragile which detracts from the transitions too. For me he is technically correct but it is Carl who owns the arena rather than the horse so he struggles for the really high marks.
It wasn't hard to see Valegro was tense especially at the beginning and his piaffe was not of his normal standard but there was also some real highlights - 2 time changes, half passes, extensions, passage, etc. which is where his high marks came from. Also Charlotte looked like she was struggling - hardly surprising as she was ill.
Isabel's marks came from the one judge getting carried away so, effectively, Carl beat her.
Undercover is going to be brilliant if his nerves don't get the better of him. Edward Gal rode beautifully and the horse gained in confidence through the test.
The last horse was quite jolly but technically has room for improvement. I don't think he should have been placed any higher.
The one that really excited me was Half Moon Delphi. Yes, there was some tension and errors but she is a stunning mare. She is so elastic  and powerful and has such presence. She owns the arena in a way that Utopia didn't. Michael has trained her beautifully and they are both young and inexperienced. This is just the beginning for them and they could become a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## ihatework (19 December 2012)

What a great evening it was yesterday! Lovely to see such superb horses in action, and nice to know even the top pro's have the odd whoopsie !!

I personally felt that overall Valegro's test was better than Utopia, although I would have had them much closer together than they finally finished.

I was gobsmacked at the breakdown of the marks for Charlotte in the entry/halt ... which to be fair was pretty diabolical, the briefest of very unsquare halts drifted into walk and eventually picked up tense ... the video link doesn't quite show how bad it was.

I think she averaged 7.5 for that movement, so 'fairly good' ... um that would have got me a 5 at a normal competition?!

German judge at E ... Isabelle marks ... eurovision anyone?!


----------



## ihatework (19 December 2012)

oldvic said:



			I think Tucker was referring to the fact that they are going to try to syndicate Valegro so Charlotte can keep the ride. I believe they are going to give it a month to see if there is enough of a response.
Carl's riding was supreme. Utopia doesn't always look easy in the contact but Carl didn't really give him a chance to drop it. His piaffe looks fragile which detracts from the transitions too. For me he is technically correct but it is Carl who owns the arena rather than the horse so he struggles for the really high marks.
It wasn't hard to see Valegro was tense especially at the beginning and his piaffe was not of his normal standard but there was also some real highlights - 2 time changes, half passes, extensions, passage, etc. which is where his high marks came from. Also Charlotte looked like she was struggling - hardly surprising as she was ill.
Isabel's marks came from the one judge getting carried away so, effectively, Carl beat her.
Undercover is going to be brilliant if his nerves don't get the better of him. Edward Gal rode beautifully and the horse gained in confidence through the test.
The last horse was quite jolly but technically has room for improvement. I don't think he should have been placed any higher.
The one that really excited me was Half Moon Delphi. Yes, there was some tension and errors but she is a stunning mare. She is so elastic  and powerful and has such presence. She owns the arena in a way that Utopia didn't. Michael has trained her beautifully and they are both young and inexperienced. This is just the beginning for them and they could become a force to be reckoned with.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself.

Can't wait to see both Half Moon Delphi and Glocks undercover with another 12-18 months experience under their belts !


----------



## Elbie (19 December 2012)

Thanks for the link to the prize giving ceremony. If it's any consolation, I was actually there and still didn't get to see the prizegiving as we were told the last train was at 11pm and Olympia went on too late! (then much to our annoyance the held the train anyway for everyone who had stayed!).

Absolutely loved it. Another one here who was suprised by Charlotte's score. Also, thought the last horse to go was fab so suprised she didn't score higher? Pah - what do I know!

My mum is now a dressage convert. She particularly likes the skipping (1 turn changes) and pointy-toed run (extended trot).

Horses doing dressage to Queen and Shakira - what more could you ask for!


----------



## Elbie (19 December 2012)

oldvic said:



			I think Tucker was referring to the fact that they are going to try to syndicate Valegro so Charlotte can keep the ride.
		
Click to expand...

Clare Balding made a joke to the audience about it earlier - think Mike just stole her joke!


----------



## BBH (19 December 2012)

Who was with Nick BW commentating in the arena.

I thought she sounded like Anna RD but then later wasn't so sure.


----------



## Elbie (19 December 2012)

I didn't hear the name but thought they said it was one of the paralympic team?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 December 2012)

oldvic said:



			The one that really excited me was Half Moon Delphi. Yes, there was some tension and errors but she is a stunning mare. She is so elastic  and powerful and has such presence. She owns the arena in a way that Utopia didn't. Michael has trained her beautifully and they are both young and inexperienced. This is just the beginning for them and they could become a force to be reckoned with.
		
Click to expand...

absolutely-hadn't seen this pairing before as before the Olympics, I had quite 'gone off' hight level competitive dressage and couldn't be bothered to keep up with it. Really liked them.


----------



## Thistle (19 December 2012)

Excellent commentary OldVic


----------



## luce1 (19 December 2012)

Enjoyed the Dressage so much last night 
Glad I wasnt the only one thinking Charlotte got a high score heheh as much as I love the pair, I though Carl rode amazingly  feeling rather inspired for my BD campaign next year!!!


----------



## Garnet (20 December 2012)

BBH said:



			Who was with Nick BW commentating in the arena.

I thought she sounded like Anna RD but then later wasn't so sure.
		
Click to expand...

It was Laura Bechtolsheimer!


----------

